# Feast or Famine?



## Herpo (Mar 6, 2016)

Hi all

So I'm a member of a few different reptile forums in addition to APS. One member (in the US) keeps an adult boa healthily on a feast or famine diet. Basically he'll feed a rabbit, them waits month before feeding something smaller, before waiting roughly 21 days to feed a jumbo rat or rabbit. This replication of wild conditions means the snake is more active and hunts.


Now, I'm curious because the fact that the snake is more active apparently extends lifespan. His boa, who is probably around 3 yrs plus (it is an adult) certainly looks healthy. So my question; could this same method be applied successfully to ADULT carpets and other Aussie snakes? What do you think? If it works, I'd be keen to try it on Popeye when he gets older.


Cheers,
Herpo


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 6, 2016)

I don't think some carpet varieties could get a rabbit down. Someone posted information about rabbit vs. rat nutrition a while ago on here; the general idea was you only had to feed a rabbit every few months to a coastal, as opposed to smaller food , more often.


----------



## Herpo (Mar 6, 2016)

Oh, ok. I was just using rabbits as an example regarding the boa. I could use the equivalent of a rabbit to a carpet if this turns out to work on them.


----------

